# 601 Blue Label Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - Tight and Tasty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was my first tasting of a 601 Serie cigar and I came away very impressed. To begin with the constuction of this cigar was almost flawless. Ver...

Read the full review here: 601 Blue Label Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - Tight and Tasty


----------

